# Ce qu'il manque au Ipod Touch pour ressembler au PDA



## Bazinga (9 Octobre 2008)

Salut les petits loups.

Suite a divers anciens topics et de nombreuses discussions avec des possesseurs d'Itouch ou d'Iphone, j'aimerais relever un point important qui differencie le plus les "gadgets multimedias" comme les produits Apple et les organizers professionnels afin d'éviter que les gens ne se retrouvent face au même probleme que moi et pensent acheter un veritable agenda electronique et se retrouvent avec leur Ipod/Phone qui leur sera inutile!

*Le point que je recherchais sur l'Iphone/Itouch et que je ne retrouve pas:*

Quand on tient son mobile de la concurrence ( pas de nom lol ), on voit en un coup d'oeil ses mails, ses prochains RDV et les notes ou une ToDo:







Il est clair que ces applications et utilitaires se retrouvent sur le Touch/Phone, mais pour y accéder, il faut beaucoup trop de clics.. impossible d'avoir une vue globale!

1) deverouiller l'appareil ( alors que sur les X de concurrence, des qu on l active, on voit ses RDV en ecran de veille)
2) aller dans le menu agenda
3) regarder ses RDV
4)revenir au menu principal
5) ouvrir le menu des notes
6) regarder ses notes
7) revenir au menu principal
8) aller dans sa ToDo List
9) regarder ce qu'il y a a faire
10) revenir au menu principal
etc...



*
Voila, ce n'est pas grave en soi, ce n'est pas une critique d'Apple, ni un gros defaut,.... mais c'est juste pour prevenir les gens qui pensent avoir un vrai agenda en achetant Apple!*


----------



## Flash Gordon (9 Octobre 2008)

Bah en fait on peut pas faire mieux... tu voudrais quoi (quelque chose de faisable et logique) à la place ? à mon humble avis, ça ne gêne pas grand monde de faire un touché de plus pour aller sur telle ou telle rubrique.  Y'a des gens qui font des critiques sur les produits d'Apple sans reflechir à ce qu'ils disent. Je ne dis pas que c'est ton cas, mais tu t'en rapproche. De plus, il ne faut pas oublier que l'iphone 3G/bridge/itouch est le mobile/baladeur le plus intuitif du marché . Après, si tu veux un PDA, go buy le black berry...


----------



## Bazinga (10 Octobre 2008)

J'ai quand même noté en gras en dessous de mon message que ce n'etait pas une critique.. Je vais devoir agrandir la police pour que les gens le lisent?


Je tenais juste a preciser cela pour que quand on scande sur tous les toits et tous les forums que ce produit equivaut a un superbe agenda electronique, tout le monde soit au courant et puisse juger librement du produit.


Ce genre de message lu avant mon achat m'aurait beaucoup aidé! Je regrette de ne pas l'avoir su avant et essaie de faire partager mon experience pour aider les autres!

Il n y a rien de negatif dans mon message, juste des precisions qui ne sont pas specialement decrites dans les forums et le site d'Apple


----------



## matsera (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Une petite pour la route car moi aussi je recherche un agenda et mon iPhone a du mal à me satisfaire :

- Pas de fonction recherche sur l'agenda pour trouver la date d'un rdv par exemple
- Pas de vue hebdomadaire du calendrier

Ces 2 fonctions sont pour moi quasi indispensables à un organizeur.
La fonction de recherche est dispo en jailbreakant mais je considère que là on parle d'une autre machine ...


----------



## Flash Gordon (10 Octobre 2008)

je ne t'attaque pas profète, je sais que tu fais ça pour les autres et non pour critiquer Apple. Pas de soucis, et de toute façon, je sais bien que l'iphone n'est pas parfait . 
ciao


----------



## nicolasf (10 Octobre 2008)

Ce que tu veux existe, mais il faut payer pour un logiciel utilisable uniquement sur un iPod ou iPhone jailbreaké. Il s'agit d'Intelliscreen par Intelliborn. 

Personnellement, je trouve l'idée (payer pour un logiciel jailbreak puisque rien ne te garantit que ton logiciel fonctionnera lors d'une mise à jour) mais cela peut te convenir. Et quelqu'un, sur le sujet des applications jailbreak préférées, l'a évoqué...

EDIT : voilà, c'est l'écrieur...


----------



## Bazinga (11 Octobre 2008)

Excellent!!!!!!

C'est tout a fait ce dont j'ai besoin!!!!

Effectivement tu as raison pour l'étrangete de payer pour un logiel jailbreaké, mais je pense que si je m achete un seul programme pour Ipod dans ma vie, ce sera bien celui la!


----------



## Bazinga (18 Novembre 2008)

quelqu un a une alternative pour ipod non jailbreake a ce programme qui m a l air tres tres allechant???


----------



## sbduarte (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite acquérir un PDA pour un budget de 300 E maxi.

J'ai repéré le palm tX qui semble bien tourner sous Mac OS X pour autant HP et windows moblile 6 à l'air plus convivial d'utilisation mais tourne t'il sous mac OS X?

J'ai besoin de visualiser mon planning hebdomadaire d'un coup d'oeil

Que me conseillez vous?


----------



## Gwen (16 Décembre 2008)

Pour ma part, je te conseillerai un iPod Touch si tu ne veux pas avoir de soucis.

Sinon, la solution de secoure si tu fonctionne avec un PDA sous Windows Mobile ou Palm OS serait d'acheter le système de synchro de Missing Sync afin de rendre ce type d'appareils un peu compatibles avec ton Mac.


----------



## Bazinga (16 Décembre 2008)

sbduarte a dit:


> J'ai besoin de visualiser mon planning hebdomadaire d'un coup d'oeil
> 
> Que me conseillez vous?



Comme j ai dit: si tu esperes le voir sans deverouiller ton appareil, sans devoir aller chercher le menu agenda n achete pas l Iphone/ipod Touch

si ca te derange pas de cliquer, alors achete toi un iphone!
:rateau:


----------



## sbduarte (16 Décembre 2008)

Je ne veux pas cliquer et pas de smartphone.

Palm os est il aussi convivail que windows mobile 6?
os bugue t'il moins que windows mobile 6?

Enfin, je me rend compte que les palm ont l'air d'être de plus en plus dur à trouver, connaissez vous d'autres PDA qui fonctionne sou os?


----------

